# Heat Molding = Blowdryer???



## tokyo_dom

Depends on the boots. The high end burtons apparently get heat molded in the shop, the lower end ones (like my Ambush's) can be done with a dryer according to Burton support. However they mostly just recommend wearing them around the house for a few hours for 'low temp molding' - done by the heat from your feet

My wife's Deelite boots were also done in the shop - higher temps apparently and more uniform heating. It was all professionally done, with special toe caps she had to wear and a boot-scootin dance thing to make sure they packed out in the right direction... She loves the fit on these boots now.

I suspect the shop based heat molding would be more stable and less likely to pack out from regular riding


----------



## DrEwTiMe

Thanks for the response, I'll have to check with my local shops and see if they do this and what it costs.


----------



## snowman55

I just use a heating pads with pallets. Put it in the microwave for few minutes, then shove them into the liner wait 5 mintues, then put the liner back into the boot and wear the boot around for 15 minutes.

I do one boot at a time.


----------



## DrEwTiMe

snowman55 said:


> I just use a heating pads with pallets. Put it in the microwave for few minutes, then shove them into the liner wait 5 mintues, then put the liner back into the boot and wear the boot around for 15 minutes.
> 
> I do one boot at a time.


Now that is a good idea! I have those neck pads that go in the microwave. Thanks!!!


----------



## Cyfer

Used the blow dryer method on four pairs of Burton's, three pairs of Thirty-Twos, and a pair of Nikes, not to mention a pair of Ride boots. They all worked out fine. No issues at all. 

Side Note; not all these boots were mine. A lot of them were my friends.


----------



## kaborkian

4 pounds rice in a stocking. Microwave until hotter than you can hold, 150-175 degrees. Put in liner for a few. Remove. Put boot on. Sit. 

https://intuitionliners.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/IntuitionHomeFit.pdf

I did this, very simple, worked very well. I even made a toe cap out of a cut up paper plate and some tape. Very happy camper.


----------



## Cyfer

kaborkian said:


> 4 pounds rice in a stocking. Microwave until hotter than you can hold, 150-175 degrees. Put in liner for a few. Remove. Put boot on. Sit.
> 
> https://intuitionliners.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/IntuitionHomeFit.pdf
> 
> I did this, very simple, worked very well. I even made a toe cap out of a cut up paper plate and some tape. Very happy camper.


DON'T SIT!! If you watch any shop or any video on molding boots they tell you to stand for 10 minutes or so STILL. Grab a copy of TWS and read a few articles it goes by fast. If you sit the boot molds to your feet differently than standing.


----------



## RJRJRJ

I used a blow dryer on my 32's. Stuck in it until it got really hot in them. Cut the tips off a few pairs of old socks and stuck a couple of them over the toes of each foot. Put a snow sock on over them, stuck them in the boots and then laced up just like I was going to shred. Stood around until the liner cooled off considerably, and that was that. Custom molded bro.

Pretty easy stuff.


----------



## kaborkian

Cyfer said:


> DON'T SIT!! If you watch any shop or any video on molding boots they tell you to stand for 10 minutes or so STILL. Grab a copy of TWS and read a few articles it goes by fast. If you sit the boot molds to your feet differently than standing.


Intuition stresses not to put any weight on/in their liner while heating. They don't want the liner bottom packed out. I guess it depends on the boot and liner...


----------



## racer357

I am at a total loss how you would mold your boot to fit in a seated position to use them in an activity that is based on STANDING.


----------



## DrEwTiMe

RJRJRJ said:


> I used a blow dryer on my 32's. Stuck in it until it got really hot in them. Cut the tips off a few pairs of old socks and stuck a couple of them over the toes of each foot. Put a snow sock on over them, stuck them in the boots and then laced up just like I was going to shred. Stood around until the liner cooled off considerably, and that was that. Custom molded bro.
> 
> Pretty easy stuff.


You put on several layers of regular socks then put snow socks over them, wouldn't this pack out the boots way too much? That sounds like I would loose some of the heel hold if I stretched everything out that much. I was just gonna put on my snowboard socks only and walk around the house after heating up the liners.


----------



## kaborkian

Read the link I posted above, it's a pretty detailed description of what to do.

I would agree that extra socks are a bad idea.


----------



## TBomb

DrEwTiMe said:


> You put on several layers of regular socks then put snow socks over them, wouldn't this pack out the boots way too much? That sounds like I would loose some of the heel hold if I stretched everything out that much. I was just gonna put on my snowboard socks only and walk around the house after heating up the liners.


The 32/Intuition instructions are based on their "fit kit" which includes toe caps that are designed to cover your foot up to about the ball of your foot, which is supposed to give you more room in the toe box if you need it, since having a little extra room in that part of the boot doesn't really affect the function of the boot, mostly just the comfort, assuming the boot fits properly. They tell you to put the foot cap on, then a stocking, which is literally just some pantyhose or something super thin which only holds the toe cap in place. I have heard of people cutting just the toe section off of some old socks to make a homemade toe cap, but I agree that putting full on snowboard socks over the top of those would be too thick. I'd make the ghetto toe cap then wear some thin dress socks over that, since I don't really have any pantyhose laying around...


----------



## TBomb

kaborkian said:


> Intuition stresses not to put any weight on/in their liner while heating. They don't want the liner bottom packed out. I guess it depends on the boot and liner...





racer357 said:


> I am at a total loss how you would mold your boot to fit in a seated position to use them in an activity that is based on STANDING.


Ironically, if you read the instructions from Intuition that Kaborkian posted, it says plain as day "Keep weight on boot 5-7 min STANDING with knees slightly bent." :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307

TBomb said:


> The 32/Intuition instructions are based on their "fit kit" which includes toe caps that are designed to cover your foot up to about the ball of your foot, which is supposed to give you more room in the toe box if you need it, since having a little extra room in that part of the boot doesn't really affect the function of the boot, mostly just the comfort, assuming the boot fits properly. They tell you to put the foot cap on, then a stocking, which is literally just some pantyhose or something super thin which only holds the toe cap in place. I have heard of people cutting just the toe section off of some old socks to make a homemade toe cap, but I agree that putting full on snowboard socks over the top of those would be too thick. I'd make the ghetto toe cap then wear some thin dress socks over that, since I don't really have any pantyhose laying around...


Liar. We know your two favorite activities are robbing banks and cross dressing.


----------



## kaborkian

TBomb said:


> Ironically, if you read the instructions from Intuition that Kaborkian posted, it says plain as day "Keep weight on boot 5-7 min STANDING with knees slightly bent." :thumbsup:


Well...it's been a few months since I did it, I guess my reading skillz suck :dunno:

Lol


----------



## DrEwTiMe

jdang307 said:


> Liar. We know your two favorite activities are robbing banks and cross dressing.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I was waiting for someone to take that opportunity.

Great input guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## TBomb

jdang307 said:


> Liar. We know your two favorite activities are robbing banks and cross dressing.


You caught me


----------



## Cyfer

kaborkian said:


> Intuition stresses not to put any weight on/in their liner while heating. They don't want the liner bottom packed out. I guess it depends on the boot and liner...


Both 32 and Burton boots have you stand while molding. As for pack out that's what heat molding does in my opinion. Pack out and break in are almost the same. Heat molding speeds up the break in time. That's why some riders will tell you NOT to heat mild due to speeding up the pack out of your boots.


----------



## RJRJRJ

Cyfer said:


> Both 32 and Burton boots have you stand while molding. As for pack out that's what heat molding does in my opinion. Pack out and break in are almost the same. Heat molding speeds up the break in time. That's why some riders will tell you NOT to heat mild due to speeding up the pack out of your boots.



I agree. Same shit. Furthermore, Even if you fuck up the heat molding, im pretty sure theyll eventually re-mold to your feet. the heat molding process is just to avoid the normal break in period.


----------



## DrEwTiMe

RJRJRJ said:


> I agree. Same shit. Furthermore, Even if you fuck up the heat molding, im pretty sure theyll eventually re-mold to your feet. the heat molding process is just to avoid the normal break in period.


Hmm, maybe ill just skip that process as they don't really hurt my feet that much, don't want to shorten the life of these guys they need to last lol. I hadn't found the the tree that grows money just yet.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

what boot u got?....for 32's ...don't heat, just wear them. ime...32's don't heat them because they will pack out; every year my boots are fine the first 10 days or so and then they pack out and get loose....not alot but enough to get toe bang and i fix them. But then next season they kind of re-inflate before again packing out. imho heating kills this re-inflation. Perhaps I am delusional but this has been going on for the past several years.


----------



## jdang307

wrathfuldeity said:


> what boot u got?....for 32's ...don't heat, just wear them. ime...32's don't heat them because they will pack out; every year my boots are fine the first 10 days or so and then they pack out and get loose....not alot but enough to get toe bang and i fix them. But then next season they kind of re-inflate before again packing out. imho heating kills this re-inflation. Perhaps I am delusional but this has been going on for the past several years.


Yeah, my 32's packed out and my feet are just swimming. Not that many days either.

Thinking about getting the aftermarket liners and just seeing if they'll work.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

jdang307 said:


> Yeah, my 32's packed out and my feet are just swimming. Not that many days either.
> 
> Thinking about getting the aftermarket liners and just seeing if they'll work.


I cut an little upside down "U" in 1/4" foam, turn it like a "n" for over the heel in back (creates a heel pocket...that sits on top of the butterfly) and then put a 3-4 inch "I" on the tounge the bottom front part of your shin...of course cover with hurricane tape. It really pushes the foot back in to the heel pocket and locks down the heel and prevents toe bang...at least for me they feel like slippers again and absolutely no swimming


----------



## jdang307

wrathfuldeity said:


> I cut an little upside down "U" in 1/4" foam, turn it like a "n" for over the heel in back (creates a heel pocket...that sits on top of the butterfly) and then put a 3-4 inch "I" on the tounge the bottom front part of your shin...of course cover with hurricane tape. It really pushes the foot back in to the heel pocket and locks down the heel and prevents toe bang...at least for me they feel like slippers again and absolutely no swimming


Does the I (I'm assuming like a rectangle, without the serifs) go on the inside of the tongue, not on the outside? Or inside the liner right on top of the foot?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

jdang307 said:


> Does the I (I'm assuming like a rectangle, without the serifs) go on the inside of the tongue, not on the outside? Or inside the liner right on top of the foot?


its basically a 1.5 inch strip 3-4" long on the OUTSIDE of the liner's tounge with a little curved "n" at the bottom of the strip so as not to make a pressure point on top of your foot where it meets the leg. what it does is give more bulk for the interlaces of the 32 shell something to tighten againist and hold you shin/foot to the back of the liner/boot


----------



## jdang307

Got it! Going to try that this week. Thanks.


----------



## DrEwTiMe

wrathfuldeity said:


> what boot u got?....for 32's ...don't heat, just wear them. ime...32's don't heat them because they will pack out; every year my boots are fine the first 10 days or so and then they pack out and get loose....not alot but enough to get toe bang and i fix them. But then next season they kind of re-inflate before again packing out. imho heating kills this re-inflation. Perhaps I am delusional but this has been going on for the past several years.


I just picked up the 32 TM-Two's. No heat molding then lol. They are just slightly too tight on my right foot on the left side of my upper foot. But I literally took them right out of the box and threw them into my car and hit the mountain for 5 hours. I may have over tightened the right foot at first which might have started the pressure point. But it was never enough to stop my from riding. By the end if the day my toes were slightly uncomfortable but Id say that was to be expected since I didn't even get to ware then around the house before taking them out.


----------



## nataku

My 32 Lashed packed out after 5-6 days without any heat forming, and can get loose after half a day in them. Usually have to tighten at least my lead foot back up around lunch time or so.


----------

